# skunk question



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

I have the same problem this year that alot of guys have, skunks tearing up their sod. This is not at my house, but at my place up north. I saw 2 skunks in the yard and in the summer, the lawn was a huge mess. I really can't trap much if I am there on weekends, but I have been seeing them at night.

I know there is no closed season for skunks. My question is in a rural setting, at night and the skunks are at it in the yard, can I shoot them?


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

A better idea.....get some foam rubber, cut it into 1-2 inch chunks, soak it with grease (get some from your local restaurant, used preferrably for frying fish).

Soak the foam, set it out...they will eat it, can't pass it, and will die.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Kinda cruel-just shoot em and be done with them.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

CL-Lewiston said:


> Kinda cruel-just shoot em and be done with them.


 
But is it legal?


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Ninja said:


> But is it legal?


No, I don't think this a legal method of take. This is neither hunting nor trapping. Thanks for fueling the anti's!


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Check out page #36 of the guide:

"It is illegal to:

Use snares, traps, cages, nets, pitfalls, deadfalls, spears, drugs, poisons,
chemicals, smoke, gas, explosives, ferrets, weasels or mechanical
devices other than firearms, bows and arrows or slingshots to take wild
birds or animals, except as provided by trapping rules or special permit."
​

I would think this would qualify as poisioning and is definitely not permitted under trapping regulations.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Is it legal to shoot them at night if they are doing damage to your property?


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Ninja said:


> Is it legal to shoot them at night if they are doing damage to your property?


Legal at night? No- probably not. But, it would be a whole lot more ethical than what you suggested...


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Actually I don't think the foam and grease would qualify as poison. Biggest problem is that it might be pretty hard to target "just" skunks and might end up killing something else.

As for shooting them at night, illegal unless one obtained a nuisance animal control permit that would allow it, which would be easy to get for the purpose of skunks.


----------



## Patriot42 (Feb 9, 2007)

Better yet, treat the reason they are digging in your yard. There are many commercial products to control the grubs in your yard. No food source equals no skunks.............


----------



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

boehr said:


> Actually I don't think the foam and grease would qualify as poison. Biggest problem is that it might be pretty hard to target "just" skunks and might end up killing something else.
> 
> As for shooting them at night, illegal unless one obtained a nuisance animal control permit that would allow it, which would be easy to get for the purpose of skunks.


Thanks.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

CL-Lewiston said:


> Kinda cruel-just shoot em and be done with them.


Actually, it might not be cruel. They will walk around never realizing that they are hungry because they are not. Their intestine is still packed and the brain will keep getting the signal that there is food in the gut. However a lot of average people might think of it as cruel. As Boehr mentions it has the potential of being eaten by other non-target animals including the family pets.

Treat the food source as "Patriot42" recommends. Or, just learn to live with them unless they are actually causing real damage.


----------

